# MFC 31: Jimmo vs Sokoudjou



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MFC 31: Rundown
Oct. 7, 2011
Mayfield Inn Trade and Conference Centre
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada



> * MFC Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Ryan Jimmo vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
> * Welterweight bout: Dhiego Lima vs. Terry Martin
> * Lightweight bout: Sabah Fadai vs. Mukai Maromo
> * Lightweight bout: Richie Whitson vs. Kajan Johnson
> ...












> The tradition continues for MFC 31: The Rundown as it is time to delve deep into the issues of the upcoming fight card and sort out what’s in store of the big night.
> 
> Here are the Top 10 Questions facing the lineup for what the Maximum Fighting Championship expects to be its most-action packed card of 2011.
> 
> ...


http://www.maximumfighting.com/news/top-10-questions-for-mfc-31/#more-3611


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the second minor promotion title Souki is fighting for. I doubt however that it'll put him in back onto the course for the UFC. He just isn't well rounded enough and gases.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Really good main event. I think Sok will do well early on, but in a 5 round fight, unless Sok takes Jimmo out early, i favour Jimmo by late TKO or Decision.

Some good undercard prospects too in Lima, Fadai and Whitson; all of whom i'm expecting to win comfortably.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well comfortable wins for more experienced fighters is pretty common in this sport when it comes to minor promotions. I do agree Souki will do better in the earlier rounds. Unfortunately he has a tendency to gas later in fights.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a reminder that this is on!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did it turn out?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

From Wikipedia:




MFC Light Heavyweight Championship bout: Canada Ryan Jimmo vs. Cameroon Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou

Jimmo defeated Sokoudjou via unanimous decision (49-48.5, 49-48.5, 49-48).

Lightweight bout: Canada Kajan Johnson vs. United States Richie Whitson

Johnson defeated Whitson via submission (rear naked choke) at 3:52 of round 1.

Lightweight bout: United States Adam Lynn vs. Canada Curtis Demarce

Lynn defeated Demarce via KO (elbow) at 1:38 of round 1.

Lightweight bout: Canada Sabah Fadai vs. Zimbabwe Mukai Maromo

Maromo defeated Fadai via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27).

Welterweight bout: Canada Allen Hope vs. United States Terry Martin

Martin defeated Hope via TKO (punches and elbows)at 2:13 of round 1.

Middleweight bout: Canada Ryan Chiappe vs. Canada Cody Krahn

Krahn defeated Chiappe via submission (guillotine choke) at 3:45 of round 1.

Welterweight bout: Canada Mike Froese vs. Canada Dajan Kajic

Froese and Kajic ended in a No Contest at 0:31 of round 1 after Froese was poked in the eye.

Lightweight bout: Canada Garret Nybakken vs. Canada James Haddad

Haddad defeated Nybakken via submission (guillotine choke) at 4:12 of round 1.

Lightweight bout: Canada Neal Anderson vs. Canada Dan Ring

Ring defeated Anderson via unanimous decision.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Sokoudjou got robbed! I had it 3-1 to Sok, with the first being a boring 10-10.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well unfortunately 10-10 rounds aren't scored that often in MMA. It would make more sense to score them more often but that doesn't happen. As for Souki going five rounds good for her.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Still, theres no way Jimmo won 3 of them 5 rounds, scoring was a discrace! And the pace of the fight, my nan could have gone 5 rounds! zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You'd think that a jurisdiction that regulates MMA would have better scoring. Looks like scoring in Canadian MMA has a long way to go. Anyways, Souki can rebound and Martin did good.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Robbery of the Year 2011 :thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said I guess scoring in Canada is still in its infancy.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

They mentioned they were using a 0.5 scoring system for the first time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That should've made a huge difference. That's what would happen in a close match. Souki did not fight a close fight Saturday.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought Sokky won but there is no question that was a close fight. What on earth did Sokky do that made it so obvious it was a win for him? One cut from an illegal knee? Yeah, I thought he outstruck Jimmo over most of the fight but barely. Certainly wasn't surprised by the decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is another example of why you don't leave a fight up to the judges.


----------

